# melanotan 2



## lucasta (May 13, 2011)

Just wondering how much bac do you mix with and how long does a bottle  usually last if you ran say 250 mcg daily? Thinking about getting some  when I get paid but wanted to know how many bottles to get and how much  water to get as well. Thanks


----------



## SloppyJ (May 13, 2011)

Normal dose is .5mg ED. Order 2 10mg vials and you'll be set. You can mix it with as much or as little Bac water as you would like. Personally I mix with 2ml so it's at 5mg/ml. That makes 10 units on a slin pin .5mg. 

Word of wisdom, do a little tanning while on. I've noticed it makes you look better and more natural.


----------



## lucasta (May 13, 2011)

Yeah Ive already been tanning for a few weeks now and Ive got a base tan going. Though Im not one to get real dark anyway. I tend to get darker in the sun than in the tanning bed. So how long will a bottle last? A week or 2 maybe or longer? Just trying to get everything lined out before I order so I dont have to worry about it later. Thanks for the reply sloppyj


----------



## SloppyJ (May 13, 2011)

lucasta said:


> Yeah Ive already been tanning for a few weeks now and Ive got a base tan going. Though Im not one to get real dark anyway. I tend to get darker in the sun than in the tanning bed. So how long will a bottle last? A week or 2 maybe or longer? Just trying to get everything lined out before I order so I dont have to worry about it later. Thanks for the reply sloppyj


 
Okay math lesson:

If you mix 10mg with 2ml and dose at .5mg/ED........

10/.5= 20days. 

So 2 10ml vials will last you 40 days. That will be PLENTY of mel. II bro. Actually you'll hit your desired darkness before 40 days. After that, do a couple .5mg injects each week to maintain. 

What pins are you planning on using?


----------



## lucasta (May 13, 2011)

29 gauge slins are what I have now


----------



## Sublime2012 (May 14, 2011)

Just to note...if you have any moles on your skin get ready for them bitches to get blacker than night and stand out much more.  I got as tan as I wanted in about 7-10 days and then only needed a few shots a week so like Sloppy said, 2 bottles will last longer than you think.  Maybe even enough to get you through summer.


----------



## soooooawesome (May 15, 2011)

I now have a ton of new freckles on my face and upper body and even some seriously dark moles.  I would recommend starting low and minimizing uv exposure and gradually build your color.  Im afraid I started too strong and got too dark too fast.  Now im thinking of quitting altogether and seeing if the freckles and moles fade.


----------



## OutWhey (May 15, 2011)

Always start low and increase your dose. Some guys on here are running the melanoton  from purchasepeps and they are getting dark. They look great.


----------



## SloppyJ (May 15, 2011)

Haven't noticed much decrease on the darkness of the freckles......

But I keep hitting hitting it every now and then. I can't stand to see myself get white again.


----------



## CG (May 16, 2011)

soooooawesome said:


> I now have a ton of new freckles on my face and upper body and even some seriously dark moles.  I would recommend starting low and minimizing uv exposure and gradually build your color.  Im afraid I started too strong and got too dark too fast.  Now im thinking of quitting altogether and seeing if the freckles and moles fade.



if you dont like how dark they are you can go off.. they will fade. its surprising they havent evened out at all. try going .25mg before uv exposure, that has worked well for quite a few people. .25 pre uv is the best ive seen to prevent radical darkening of freckels/moles. additionally, only .25 will last longer, be less likely to cause nausea and sleepyness. 

good luck bros

GICH


----------



## SloppyJ (May 16, 2011)

I never once got any other side from Mel. II than acne on my chest. Not even a hint of nausea.


----------



## lucasta (May 16, 2011)

Well i just got my goodies in. I put in 2 ml of bac. I didnt know if i should shake it so i just gently rolled the bottle. Hopefully that was right. Drew up 250 mcg which according my cals would be 3 ticks on the slin. Only thing ive noticed so far is a slight facial flush. But lots of things make me do that. Im looking forward to seeing how this stuff works. Thanks for the tips guys


----------



## Siddy1111 (Aug 12, 2014)

SloppyJ said:


> Okay math lesson:
> 
> If you mix 10mg with 2ml and dose at .5mg/ED........
> 
> ...



I understand that this is an old as fuck thread.... But was just wondering how you came up with the math that 2mg of  sterile water mixed with the 10mg of melanotan equal 20 days? Even if you only inject .25mg  that's 8 days in total by my count..... A little help please? I don't understand


----------



## CG (Aug 12, 2014)

First: liquid is measured by ml. 

Second:

.25 (mg) x 4 (days) = 1 (g)
4 (days) x 10 (g) = 40 days


You might want to get a calculator or some basic math courses before you fuck around with this stuff


----------



## Siddy1111 (Aug 12, 2014)

Cgrant said:


> First: liquid is measured by ml.
> 
> Second:
> 
> ...



Sorry I always get my measurements wrong... The bottle is 10mg of melanotan and it says to only add 2ml of sterile water which would mean the bottle of melanotan once mixed would last 8 days if I'm only injecting .25ml correct? I'm trying to figure out how many vials I would actually need to buy for roughly 3 months as I need it shipped and it can take awhile to get here so I wouldn't want to run out in the process.....


sorry about out my fuck up.... It may seem like it but I'm not new to things like this only new to peptides that's why I wanted to know how long a bottle would last


----------



## CG (Aug 12, 2014)

Getting warmer lol

You want .25 - .5mG /day for the first week .

After week 1 I usually go with .5MG 1 or 2x per week. 

5mg = .1ML at the 10mg/2ml ratio

Insulin pin markers go from  .1 to 1.0 ML


----------



## CG (Aug 12, 2014)

Oh come on bro, you're from oz, you should fucking know the metric system!

How old are you


----------



## Siddy1111 (Aug 12, 2014)

Now it makes sense... Cheers I'm 26 by the way...  I dunno just couldn't wrap my head around the ratio for some reason 
sorry for seeming like a total fucking idiot


----------



## CG (Aug 12, 2014)

Hahaha all good bro, just happy that you get it now! If you need any help, let me know


----------



## blergs. (Aug 13, 2014)

I add 1-2ml bac to each 10mg btl.


----------



## Stickmancqb (Aug 29, 2014)

Bluesky is running there special so i am thinking about trying this. I am a very white guy. Red hair, fair skin, blue eyes if that paints a picture. I am the inspiration for the Budwiser "Real Man of Genius" SPF 100 Man. I dont want to go from fair skin to Mexican but i would like some color and help with fighting sun burn because i work in construction and always out in the sun. I wear sun screen and apply in every 3 hours because i burn very easy.  Any advice on where to start on dosage for my situation?


----------



## CG (Aug 29, 2014)

250 mcg/day till you hit desired mexicaness then 500mcg once or twice a week to maintain 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stickmancqb (Aug 29, 2014)

Cgrant said:


> 250 mcg/day till you hit desired mexicaness then 500mcg once or twice a week to maintain
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Awesome. What kind of time frame are we looking at for results?


----------



## raysd21 (Aug 29, 2014)

SloppyJ said:


> Haven't noticed much decrease on the darkness of the freckles......
> 
> But I keep hitting hitting it every now and then. I can't stand to see myself get white again.



You're a no tan whore.


----------



## CG (Aug 31, 2014)

Stickmancqb said:


> Awesome. What kind of time frame are we looking at for results?



1week


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JJB1 (Sep 22, 2014)

*Mt2*

I finally put it together if I take my melanotan II before bed it's helping with my insomnia.  I can't believe it took this long to realize it. I actually slept great last night.


----------



## CG (Sep 22, 2014)

JJB1 said:


> I finally put it together if I take my melanotan II before bed it's helping with my insomnia.  I can't believe it took this long to realize it. I actually slept great last night.


Lol srsly?


----------



## JJB1 (Sep 23, 2014)

Cgrant said:


> Lol srsly?


Yep. I have real nasty insomnia.  It seems to relax me just enough to help
me sleep, coupled with a little pramipexole.  I've tried everything for sleep, short of prescription meds. It's frustrating as all hell to have your mind racings at night. MT2 starts me yawning. If I inject it and immediately go to bed it helps sometimes. Other times I get horny an hour or so after taking it and have to spank the monkey.


----------



## CG (Sep 23, 2014)

Oh no I get that. I was askin about you just realizing it helps with sleep lol


----------

